# 8Dio Releases Requiem Professional Update + CHOIR SALE: 30% OFF Liberis / 15% OFF Requiem Profession



## oinnam (Oct 24, 2012)

*8Dio CHOIR SALE - 30% OFF Liberis / 15% OFF Requiem Professional*

We are very proud to announce that we have completely remade our original Requiem Pro library. We are celebrating the release with a sale on both our Choir libraries: Requiem Professional and Liberis. In addition to this wonderful sale, we also released a bonus PHRASE-BUILDER patch (which is now included in the library), which can be downloaded here: http://www.8dio.com/requiem_pro_bonus/requiem_pro_phrase_builder_bonus.zip (http://www.8dio.com/requiem_pro_bonus/r ... _bonus.zip)

Grab a copy of our new Requiem Professional Choir for just $484 and/or a copy of our Liberis Choir for just $349- the offer only lasts till Friday, October 26th! All you have to do is add the libraries to the cart and the discount will happen automagically:

Click HERE to add REQUIEM PROFESSIONAL to your shopping cart
Click HERE to add LIBERIS to your shopping cart



[flash width=800 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F734396[/flash]

[flash width=800 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F736194[/flash]

*8Dio - Just Listen!*


----------



## ryanstrong (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm not an owner of either library, but have always been impressed with the sound and quality of them - I find myself going through all the demos.

With this update and discount, it is very tempting, just haven't had a project that calls for a choir to justify the expense.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi,

Questions:

Is *Requiem Pro* restricted to offering mostly 'Latin Phrases' , or can it be used quite flexibly for more than that ? i.e. does the new PHRASE-BUILDER offer more flexibility as far as providing more non-Latin sounding phrases ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Maestro77 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks guys, loving the update. You know, a really cool idea for expanding this library would be to add syllables in other languages. Would be a lot of fun to assemble phrases in German, Russian, Italian, etc. Of course that'd mean expensive new sessions, but a boy can dream..


----------



## oinnam (Oct 25, 2012)

We'll definitely take that into consideration for future updates. 

First technical walkthrough from our newly updated Requiem Professional. This video demonstrates our new integrated FX page with over 1000 FX at your fingertips using keyswitches, our advanced phrase-builder that allows you to "type" in phrases in order AND trigger both marcato and staccato, advanced poly-sustain crossfading and a quick walkthrough our 5 solo singers.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 25, 2012)

Requim Pro sounds wonderful, but it is not something I need/use a lot. especially given that it is focused on latin phrases. If it was a more generic type choral product, i.e. if I could combine any syllable, and vowel to produce a specific vocal sound/effect that would have been a lot more handy for my needs.

So... I will skip Requim Pro. 

But.. I am pre-ordering 8dio Adagio Cellos, to take advantage of the $100 saving. 

I'm guessing Adagio Cellos will be officially released in Nov. (hopefully within the first two weeks of Nov.) 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## JT3_Jon (Oct 25, 2012)

Is a similar update in the works for Liberis by chance?


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi,

Just Pre-Ordered Adagio Cellos, and purchased Cinesamples VOXOS instead of Requiem Pro. 

Looking forward to Adagio Cellos release in Nov. 

@ 8dio.Productions :

Will you be posting more Adagio Cello demos before it is officially released ? 

I would like to hear the staccato Cellos in an up tempo scenario. (i.e. with some high-energy drums/perc. sort of an action scene cue., that would be cool if you have the time to put a demo of this nature up, maybe along with your Adagio violins, so I could hear them working together). 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## R.Cato (Oct 26, 2012)

Amazing 8dio!

When I saw the newsletter I immediately purchased Requiem Pro. Already considered buying Requiem this week, so this was just perfectly in time.

Cannot await to write some music with it.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 26, 2012)

muziksculp @ Fri Oct 26 said:


> Just Pre-Ordered..., and purchased... instead of



Hey, this is a thread by 8dio about Requiem !!


----------



## 667 (Oct 26, 2012)

For current Liberis owners is there an upgrade price for the "All Choir" bundle included with this sale as well?


----------



## oinnam (Oct 26, 2012)

Aaaaand another one:


----------



## quantum7 (Oct 26, 2012)

667 @ Fri Oct 26 said:


> For current Liberis owners is there an upgrade price for the "All Choir" bundle included with this sale as well?



As a happy LIBERIS owner I would also like to know if there is now an approximate time-frame when liberis will get the Requiem-type updates.


----------



## Folmann (Oct 26, 2012)

Yup. We will continue to update and upgrade our legacy catalogue, including Liberis and some of our older products. We don't have a specific timeframe at this point, but it is certainly one of the next ones.


----------



## NIGHTNEO (Nov 3, 2012)

Can't wait!
When can I get the email with the download instructions?


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 3, 2012)

Great job ! Sounds wonderful


----------

